# Umgebungstemperatur



## Homer79 (3 Januar 2011)

Wenn Ihr keine genauen Angaben zur Umgebungstemp. habt und beispielsweise in einem normalen Industriebetrieb (wo die Umgebungstemp. normal ist, gehen wir mal laut norm von 30 Grad aus) einen kleinen Schaltschrank mit paar Schützen, SPS, etc. planen solltet, von welcher Temp. geht ihr zur Leitungsdimensionierung im Schaltschrank aus?
Ich "schwanke" je nach größe zwischen den 30° und 40°. Anhand der Messungen mit unserer Thermokamera siehts auch gut aus, bis ebend über den Schützen etc., wo die Temp. mal auf 50° hochgehen kann...aber deshalb leg ich doch nicht alle Leitungen dementsprechen aus.
Ich habe immer mal nach was konkretem gesucht, leider aber bisher nichts gefunden. Rein theoretisch würde sich das ja anhand der verwendeten Bauteile, dem Schaltschrank etc. errechnen lassen. Aber bei kleinen Anlagen wird das doch sicherlich keiner machen, oder etwa doch?
Wie handhabt ihr das in der Praxis?


----------



## Verpolt (3 Januar 2011)

Hallo,

Von Rittal gibts ein kostenloses/30-Tage Demo Programm.

http://www.rittal.de/services_support/engineering/planen_berechnung/therm.html


kleiner Auszug


> Auf den Punkt gebracht:
> Sie erhalten in einer Dokumentation:
> Die berechnete Schaltschrank-Oberfläche
> Die an die Umgebung abgegebene oder von außen aufgenommene Strahlungsleistung
> ...


----------



## Homer79 (3 Januar 2011)

danke, ich probiers mal aus.
nutzt du das selber so oder wie machst du das in der regel?

gibts da nicht irgendwo was niedergeschrieben, das man meinetwegen pauschal sagt, bei 25° Umgebungstemp. und einem schaltschrank geht man von 35° aus. bei der "normalen" installation (wohnungsbau/kleinere industrie) spielts ja ebend eher weniger eine rolle...und in der vde findet man auch keine richtige aussage ausser halt für den "standartbau"...


----------



## Verpolt (3 Januar 2011)

Hab das Tool ein paar mal genutzt.

Allerdings für Anlagen/Schränke, die in den heißen Nahen Osten gingen.
Damit wurde die erforderliche Kühlleistung des Aggregats bestimmt.

Für die Leitungsdimensionierung (Querschnitt) gehe ich i.d.R nur nach dem Strom.

In den meisten Fällen sind Schaltschrank-Lüfter + Thermostat eingebaut.
Wird da was zu heiss, dann gibts eine Meldung / Störung mit Hinweisen zur Behebung.

zur VDE hab ich momentan nix parat


----------



## winnman (3 Januar 2011)

Ich geh folgendermassen vor (hab leider die Tabellen nicht zu Hause):

Anzahl der belasteten Adern -> Abminderungsfaktor
Umgebungstemperatur (im Schaltschrak geh ich von 40° aus wenn keine besonderen Hitzequellen vorhanden sind) -> Abminderungsfaktor

biede Faktoren multipliziert ergibt den erforderlichen Querschnitt.
eher noch eine Nummer Größer, noch nie ein Problem.


----------



## Homer79 (3 Januar 2011)

naja...ich nehm mir ja da auch meine tabellen....strom...häufung...temp...usw. aber welche nehm ich halt für den schaltschrank pauschal an (wenn ich das denn kann). von der normalen umgebungstemp. nehm ich ja auch 30° obwohls im sommer ja auch mal locker 35° sein können. da reden wir ja noch nichtmal über das kabel wo die sonne mal ne stunde durchs fenster draufscheint (mal übertrieben gesehn). mich würde halt mal so interessieren wie ihr das so macht...und ob ichs total falsch mache/sehe .


----------



## Homer79 (3 Januar 2011)

> Umgebungstemperatur (im Schaltschrak geh ich von 40° aus wenn keine  besonderen Hitzequellen vorhanden sind) -> Abminderungsfaktor


...und woher nimmst du die 40°? steht das irgendwo konkret?
wenn du meinetwegen die zuleitung errechnest, die unten auf die einspeiseklemmen nur ein kurzes stück drauf gehen...errechnest du die dann auch mit 40° obwohl ja 99% der leitung bei 30° verlegt sind? das würde dann schon kosten verursachen und ob es denn dann auch noch so sein muss...mh...ich bin mir da nicht so sicher...zumal bei meinen messungen die ergebnisse recht ordentlich ausschauen...

...aber ich lass mich liebend gern eines besseren belehren...


----------



## winnman (3 Januar 2011)

Stopp, du hast nicht von der Zuleitung sondern vom Schaltschrank geschrieben.
Ist aber meiner Meinung nach das gleiche Vorgehen.

Was ist Besser: ein paar Euronen mehr in Querschnitt investiert oder ein ausgebrannter Schaltschrank?

Die 40° sind einfach ein Erfahrungswert von mir (mach mal im Sommer einen auf, . . .)
Bei besonderen Umgebungstemperaturen (Heizräume, Maschinen die selber heizen, . . . dann nehme ich auch schon mal 50° oder 60°).

Wenn Leitungen (zb Zuleitung) ein kurzes Stück (<1m) in erhöhter Umgebungstemperatur verlegt sind, dann rechne ich das nicht mit (die Wärmeleitung der Leiter führt das ganz gut an die vorher verlegte Leitung ab)


----------



## Homer79 (3 Januar 2011)

gut, das mit der zuleitung war jetzt mal mit dazugesagt obwohl es ja auch ebend interessant wäre 30° oder 40°? ich würde das in dem fall dann auch so sehen, wenn von 30m 0,3m in einer anderen zone sein würden...könnt ich es verkraften.

von 40° auszugehen ist sicherlich eine gesunde einstellung, die frage wäre ja noch, ob es auch irgendwo steht...so wenigsten um den daumen

und wo hört die definition "schaltschrank" oder unterverteilung mit kleiner sps auf...

sicherlich könnte man dann immer von 40° ausgehen aber dann zieh ich auch zu einer 32 A Std ein 10mm² hin...


----------



## winnman (3 Januar 2011)

Ja und? wenns notwendig ist?


----------



## Homer79 (3 Januar 2011)

wenns wirklich notwendig ist, ist ja auch ok...wo steht das mit den temperaturen im schaltschrank? ich bin sicherlich nicht gewillt jetzt bei allem von 40° auszugehen, nur um auf nr. extrasicher zu gehen...


----------



## winnman (3 Januar 2011)

Hat auch keiner gesagt, dass du das pronzipiell musst, wenn du keine so hohen Temperaturen Hast, dann kannst du auch runtergehen, musst halt messen was du wirklich hast.


----------



## Homer79 (3 Januar 2011)

messen tu ich ja auch mit der thermokamera...da hat man natürlich über den schützen etc. höhere werte...die durschnittliche temp. im schaltschrank is auch so ok (ähnlich die der aussentemp.)...ich wollt ja auch nur fragen wir ihr es handhabt in der auslegung und wo ev. konkrete informationen zu diesem sachverhalt stehen könnten...

...mir lag jetzt nichts daran genau auf deinen 40° rumzureiten....


----------



## winnman (3 Januar 2011)

musst du selbst entscheiden bzw nachweisen.


----------



## Proxy (3 Januar 2011)

Hi,

schau mal hier Schaltschrankklimatisierung

Hier steht die Formel zur ermittlung der Wärmeabgabe.
Wenn du die Innere Temperatur wissen willst ist entweder messen angesagt + unsicherheitsfaktor.
Oder du rechnest es aus, Zugeführte Leistung elektrisch + thermisch (Sonne ect.)
Bsp: 24V Netzteil mit 10A macht 240W dann nochmal 5 Umrichter mit Bremse je nach größe dazuaddiern und du hast deine leistung die im Schaltschrank entsteht und dadurch auch die Temperatur

Letzteres ist sehr aufwendig. Dann ist die frage halt 200€ gleich mehr ausgeben für das nächst größere modell zur kühlung oder arbeitszeit * lohnstunden


----------



## Homer79 (4 Januar 2011)

> musst du selbst entscheiden bzw nachweisen. :smile:



...ich dachts mir


----------

